# Negacja drugiego czasownika zamiast pierwszego



## Roy776

Cześć wszystkim,

Mam tylko jeden przykład, ale myślę, że wam dobrze pokazuje o czym mówię.
*Szansa przeszła przed oczami, drugiej możesz nie dostać.

*Nie mam wrażenia, że się zmienia znaczenie zdania, jeśli negujemy pierwszy czasownik, więc moje dwa pytania:
1) Czy jest możliwe negować pierwszy czasownik zamiast drugiego?
2) Jeśli nie jest możliwe, jaka jest reguła tej negacji?

Z góry dziękuję.


----------



## LilianaB

Hi, Roy. What do you mean? It is not really very clear what you mean? Can you kindly provide more examples.


----------



## Roy776

Niestety, to jest jedyny przykład, który mam. Mówię o różnicy (nawet nie wiem czy jest jakaś różnica) między negacją pierwszego czasownika i negacją drugiego czasownika.
*
Szansa przeszła przed oczami, drugiej możesz nie dostać.
Szansa przeszła przed oczami, drugiej nie możesz dostać.*


----------



## LilianaB

The first verb modifies "szansa" -- the second one "you". The opportunity is gone: you may not get another one. The opportunity is gone: you will not get another one. You cannot get another one. There won't be another one.  These are the meanings respectively.

Sorry, you meant the first and the second verbs in the second clause. I was referring to the first clause, originally, but the examples by which I explained the difference between the meanings of both sentences negativing either "nie dostać" or "nie możesz" are correct.


----------



## francisgranada

I'd say that in the first example the verb *dostać* is negated, i.e. "you may *not* *get* another chance / *get no* chance". 

In the second example the verb *możesz *(or, as consequence, all what follows after *nie*) is negated, i.e.  "you *cannot* get another chance".

(another "complication" is the English translation of the Polish _możesz _with _may _or _can_, according to the context ...)

P.S. For me "... _drugiej możesz nie dostać" _corresponds more or less to_ "_... _drugiej nie musisz dostać". _Do you agree?


----------



## Roy776

francisgranada said:


> I'd say that in the first example the verb *dostać* is negated, i.e. "you may *not* *get* another chance / *get no* chance".
> 
> In the second example the verb *możesz *(or, as consequence, all what follows after *nie*) is negated, i.e.  "you *cannot* get another chance".
> 
> (another "complication" is the English translation of the Polish _możesz _with _may _or _can_, according to the context ...)
> 
> P.S. For me "... _drugiej możesz nie dostać" _corresponds more or less to_ "_... _drugiej nie musisz dostać". _Do you agree?



So you seem to say that emphasis is put on dostać?
Well, I'd understand it as may, thus "it's possible that you get a second chance, but it could also be that you don't."


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I agree with Francis, absolutely. The first one means: It is possible that you will not get another chance. The second one means that you cannot get another one, or you won't.


----------



## francisgranada

Roy776 said:


> So you seem to say that emphasis is put on dostać? ....


In your first example ( ... drugiej _możesz nie dostać_), "_nie_" negates clearly the verb "_dostać". _I don't think that it is a question of emphasis, but it's rather the consequence of the fact that "nie" always precedes the the verb to be negated (unlike in German e.g. _Ich kann nicht_ ... or English _I cannot _... etc.)


----------



## BezierCurve

It's been probably explained well enough by now, just adding my two cents as for the meaning of the first verb (możesz) in each case:

The verb "_możesz_" in "_możesz nie dostać_" is used to express the existing _possibility (of not getting_ _another chance_) - just as stated by Liliana. So, it is possible that you will not get another chance (but it is also possible that you will get it once more).
In case of "_nie możesz dostać_" the negation of _"możesz"_ implies _lack of any possibility (of getting another chance)_. You will not be given another chance for sure.


----------



## Roy776

So it's really the difference between may and can.

You can't get a second chance - Drugiej nie możesz dostać.
You may not get another chance - Drugiej możesz nie dostać.

And thank you all for the explanations


----------

